# Amy Winehouse: I love her but there's no hope



## aziajs (Jul 18, 2007)

This is why Amy Winehouse is a lost cause.  I remember telling my brother that she's so talented but so stupid because she has been given a great opportunity and she's gonna fuck it up.  I can't even imagine how pissed I'd be if I paid to see this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsTfuMQaugk


----------



## Hilly (Jul 18, 2007)

I love her so much...but she is going to throw away everything. And for what? Some booze? Drugs? Her fans are probably getting pissed with her because she is always canceling shows.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 18, 2007)

^ ita


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 18, 2007)

I saw her video for Rehab today again, and I cant help but laugh , It looks like she has a mouth full of cotton when she sings. its awful. NO expression what so ever.

That video is hilarious! shes so drunk! I'd be pissed if I had paid for that show, or the show she did 1 song and walked off. she isnt ready for what she already has


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok, I am a huge Amy Winehouse fan (got her 1st CD back in 2005 ... good stuff)  She has a great voice and great sound, but I want her to enter Rehab now!!  She is way too talented to be wasted away and then we have to be stuck with Rihanna or Amerie.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 19, 2007)

I LOVEEEE Ms.Winehouse but she reallllyy needs help =[  she keeps canceling her shows and when she does perform shes drunk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





please Amy..get help!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 19, 2007)

You can almost hear the voice inside the musician's heads: 

"Shiiiiit!  I _just_ got this gig.  This dumb bitch is a sinking ship.  Better get out my resume!"


----------



## Sanne (Jul 21, 2007)

wow she's pretty bad in the video. I like he music, not so much the person.


----------



## frocher (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, I hope she gets some help.  She looks like Sid Viscous.


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of hers, but wow...she looks like a crack 'ho...and how ironic that she's singing about rehab...some people just don't get it.

I also have to agree that her band is very professional.  I would have been so out of there after that performance...


----------



## sexysellerie (Jul 22, 2007)

And I really thought about visiting a concert of her.

I love her music and well, I heard about her drinking disasters. But I didn't imagine that she's even that drunk on HER concerts...

Poor Amy


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 23, 2007)

I just watched that again and you know what it reminds me of?  Does anyone remember the "drunk girl" charecter on Saturday Night Live?  Amy Winehouse is like "drunk girl" doing karaoke!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 24, 2007)

Holy shit, what the hell is going on there!? LOL, I would be so pissed off if I had to pay to see that mess!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 25, 2007)

I want to like her music, but I heard more about her drinking habits and craziness before I really heard the music.

Someone should really make her go to rehab


----------

